# Dragonfly bikepacking setup: transverse saddlebag + qr cargo cages



## wood_dweller (Oct 28, 2016)

Hi, I wanted to share with you some information about my DIY bikepacking bags 

At first I needed a smaller bag which would replace my pannier during one day trips. I have a rack mounted in my vintage Gazelle Randonneur Trophy all the time - in this case I see transverse saddlebag as superior over saddlebag in classical shape.

I thought about buying Carriadice bag, but they use cotton duck which is to heavy for my taste :| My cycling setup would gain weight instead of loosing it, because pannier in same size is lighter.









I decided to make my own bag of Cordura which saved 400 grams without sacrificing functionality. Finally I also added few useful features as additional bottom strap with buckle (yes, I am using buckles wherever it's possible), which makes attaching my bag to rack very fast and makes luggage more stable. I added a handle, now there is a way to catch the bag in less than a second - no need to attach shoulder strap every time...









I also made a QR mount which works with all my saddles. It has adjustable mounting width and added some "distance" (some saddles have their rails hidden you need some kind of a spacer).









As I made my new MTB bike with dirt drop I thought about getting some cages for front fork. The problem is when you have suspension front fork /or you don't want to carry them all the time (and make our bike heavier ~400 grams forever ;((( ). For these reasons I designed my QR polycarbonate cage, which can work with suspension front forks or forks with eyelets.

*HERE you can see my stuff in action:*






Feel free to share your thoughts about it and ask any questions.

I am planning to start a crowdfunding campaign with saddlebags in two sizes and the cargo cage and if you like my bag you'll be able to get it.


----------



## wood_dweller (Oct 28, 2016)

UPDATE! Sorry for not post anything for a longer time. I was really busy preparing for a INDIEGOGO presale *which starts next week!*

I also made some improvements in my QR Cargo Cages. I am posting few more images

*Large Saddlebag (about 22 liters / 500 g) with extended lid*

















*Medium Saddlebag (about 12 liters / 300 g)*

















*Quick Release Cargo Cage (each bag 7 liters)*

















(it comes in two options)









*Quick Release saddlebag Mount
*









If you haven't seen the video yet:


----------



## wood_dweller (Oct 28, 2016)

Finally started!  If you want to learn more about bag you can visit Indiegogo webpage by clicking link below.

https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/dragonfly-bicycle-saddlebags-and-qr-cargo-cages-bike/x/16904174#/

I would be also glad if you could help bringing project alive by sharing it with your friends or contributing campaign. Thanks for any support!


----------

